# Might be close to G scale...



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheres-Wall...223265?hash=item3d34e1e021:g:DRAAAOSwA3dYHdJs

Appears to be several kinds, some hanging, some sitting.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

From what I can gather, they are only about 2" high. 1:32 maybe...

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a gazillion figures for sale on eBay, mostly from Japan, where they seem to devour anime characters and buy/collect them. You can get everything from a schoolboy to a werewolf. It does require you knowing what size you are looking for, but most sellers include a ruler in the photo. Most of the ones I bought cost $0.99 plus $3+ for shipping from Japan.

This group is a 7/8ths old lady, her daughter and two kids. All needed some paintwork - one kid has pink hair!











Here's how they look with some acrylic paint. Mom has gone green, and the kid now has brown hair.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> From what I can gather, they are only about 2" high. 1:32 maybe...
> 
> Andrew


 My take is 2" - 2.5". So, normally 1/32 or close to it.

But...

1 - most of them are Asians, hence a bit on the short side on average. 

2 - most of them are female - also a bit on the short side.

3 - they also look to be young - teenagers maybe.

Combined - *maybe* 1/24 scale teenage oriental girls? 

I'm tempted to order one or two just to find out.

(I also notice that most of the females are differently clad versions of the same girl.)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

> This group is a 7/8ths old lady, her daughter and two kids. All needed some paintwork - one kid has pink hair!


 You must not get out much. 

Even here, in small town Alaska, multicolored hair is not unknown.

The younger ladies at the family get-togethers often show up with bright pink or green hair, at least in part. A few years ago, before she moved out, the daughter dyed her hair bright red. Dratted bathroom looked like a crime scene afterwards.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

"Even here, in small town Alaska, multicolored hair is not unknown."

Yep, even on the aging baby boomer grandmothers. 
The 'blue rinse set' is old hat now apparently. 

Andrew


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a bit more checking. One vendor claims a size of 4.5 to 6 centimeters (presumably the difference between sitting and standing.) 6 centimeters works out to 3.4 inches or a hair under five foot in 1/24. Hmmm...for a young female character....maybe... (my lovely young daughter is about 5'3").


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Several listings I found for the same product specified them as approximately 50mm or 2".
6cm is more like 2.36".

Andrew


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Several listings I found for the same product specified them as approximately 50mm or 2".
> 6cm is more like 2.36".
> 
> Andrew


 
Dang drat it. That should have been 2.4 inches in my last post. This is still on the 'think about it' list for me. Could work for a teenage girl...but there are plenty of cheaper figures out there.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I didn't mean to be pedantic but they do seem to be more in the 1:29 ~ 1:32 range of usefulness. 
Maybe 1:24 too but just depends on the actual model and exact size.
I like the idea of a 'Wally' hidden within a large layout for people to find.

Andrew


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> I didn't mean to be pedantic but they do seem to be more in the 1:29 ~ 1:32 range of usefulness.
> Maybe 1:24 too but just depends on the actual model and exact size.
> I like the idea of a 'Wally' hidden within a large layout for people to find.
> 
> Andrew


 Oh, I have a number of Waldo figurines that scale out nicely to 1/24 or close to it. Like these three currently on EBAY:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Wheres-...716980?hash=item2efd8301f4:g:lUMAAOSw4CFYpf~Z

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Wheres...999229?hash=item2efe6c323d:g:iOUAAOSwmLlX6eb8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheres-Wald...cf28a6b&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201836999229

Plus others. The idea is to have a Waldo hidden in plain sight in different 'districts' of the layout. Along with other sorts of characters, ranging from repainted green army men to superheroes to zombies to whatever else I can find. 

But I still run the search now and again just to see what pops up.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinker;

What!? No Nazgul?










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Thinker;
> 
> What!? No Nazgul?
> 
> ...


 The daughter gave me a Cthulhu bobble-head a couple years ago. I figure he(?) it (?) could account for the zombies...but maybe he could use a good lieutenant...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I bit the bullet and ordered two of these a couple weeks ago. They arrived today. Definitely on the small side - too small for teenagers, but workable for children of the 8-12 year old set. 

Then again, owing to 'reach issues,' I have one or two parts of the layout that will be 1:32 or smaller as a 'forced perspective' thing. She might fit in there.


----------

